# My first Euro explore - Prison 15H May 14



## DirtyJigsaw (May 29, 2014)

Good afternoon everyone. 

Here is my first euro report  
This place has been top of my wish list for awhile and I had a day off and thought a day trip to France was in order 

I left my house at 4am with a non member and then headed for Dover. Once in Calais, it wasn't a great deal of time until Prison 15H was in front of my eyes! 
This place lived up to my expectations and then some. 
My fave place I've explored to date as a prison is my kind of building to look about 

I took 250 plus photos as I got to spend all day in here and then I made it back to Dover and home at a reasonable time. I did meet another 2 explorers in here, at first I was like "shit, someone is down there, hope it's not the pikeys"! But no, it wasn't. Phew. A girl from Belgium with a guy from Colchester (yes, he has done Sevs) lol. We had a little chat and left each other to explore. 

As we recently saw in Project Mayhems report of this place, I came across the Silver Cell. Note was still on the door and it was still all silver inside. 

Sadly access to the women's side of the prison was sealed 

Enjoy the photos 



Prison 15H by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Prison 15H by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Prison 15H by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Prison 15H by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Prison 15H by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Prison 15H by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Prison 15H by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Prison 15H by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Prison 15H by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Prison 15H by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Prison 15H by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Prison 15H by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Prison 15H by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Prison 15H by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Prison 15H by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Prison 15H by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Prison 15H by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Prison 15H by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Prison 15H by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Prison 15H by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Prison 15H by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Prison 15H by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Prison 15H by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


I hope you enjoyed. I know I did 

DirtyJigsaw


----------



## Stealthstar79 (May 29, 2014)

Cracking, your pics have got so much better! 
What a location, when I had a day off I would take a trip in to Leicester! (FRANCE!)


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 29, 2014)

Thanks  yeah, I thought the same thing about my photos. 5 months ago they were crap tbh. I know how to use my camera now and I keep an eye out for a good photo opportunity. Thanks for the kind words


----------



## Jaykay998 (May 29, 2014)

Cracking pics, Another to add yo my list to go and explore


----------



## mockingbird (May 29, 2014)

Best shots I've seen mate of this place, hats off to you, as others have said photos have come along perfect as with experiance


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 29, 2014)

Thanks everyone. And mockingbird, that nice to hear from a fellow explorer! Thanks man


----------



## tumble112 (May 29, 2014)

Very nicely photographed, I always like to see external shots but I know this isn't possible at some places, but here you have done it well.


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 29, 2014)

Great place and great photos.i have always wanted to do a prison.i know what you mean about photos.i am the same was useless a few months ago.but it's amazing how quickly you get the hang of it.and these are great mate.you should be proud


----------



## flyboys90 (May 29, 2014)

Really brill shots.


----------



## Hitcher (May 29, 2014)

Great shots m8 that place is fookin awesome an always makes me think of the walking dead....


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 30, 2014)

Thanks for the nice comments. Yeah it crazy how my photos have just suddenly improved in afew months  I was pleased when I cam away from there with my shots. Still, I'm going back for a revisit. Still loads I didn't see!!


----------



## Mars Lander (May 30, 2014)

Very well done, you have a sterling report of this naughty French explore icon. Enjoyed looking and reading it lots


----------



## UrbanX (May 30, 2014)

Nice one dude! Fantastic report! Glad you're getting the Euro-bug!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 30, 2014)

Thanks Mars! Means alot and UrbanX yeah. That's it now. I'm hooked. Going to reopen for 3 days next month, France and Belgium haha. Let me know when you go if there's a spare seat please!


----------



## froggie25 (May 30, 2014)

Was the deal behind the note and the silver room?? Have i missed something??


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 30, 2014)

Froggie25, I literally have no idea what that silver cell is all about?!!


----------



## froggie25 (May 30, 2014)

Rather odd, yet creepy lol... DirtyJigsaw, wish i had people to go venture out with


----------



## Onmyown (May 30, 2014)

That's a classic, thanks for sharing


----------



## skankypants (May 30, 2014)

Spot on there mate,glad you had a good successful day out pal...4 weeks until our road trip


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 30, 2014)

Skankypants, don't I know it. I'm counting down. 3 days in Europe. Bring on the derps!!!!!


----------



## perjury saint (May 30, 2014)

*Nice one fella!! Need to get this one ticked off!!*


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 30, 2014)

Thanks Perjury Saint  I need to do Gigawatt. You made it look amazing!


----------



## FFerret (Jul 20, 2014)

Fantastic pictures, great report, will have to deviate from our normal WW2 explores next time over the channel.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jul 20, 2014)

Great shots and report. I would love to see this place


----------



## brickworx (Jul 21, 2014)

Nice pics and awesome place... Thanks for the share.


----------

